
What Hilary and I -and Ricardo- got wrong about trade; and Trump got dead right - Nomentatus
https://medium.com/@russellirvinjohnston/what-hilary-and-i-and-ricardo-got-wrong-about-trade-and-trump-got-dead-right-688cab9e1e11#.dx4b0s1ra
======
boneheadmed
This is excellent. Someone who gets it and isn't afraid to admit he was wrong.
Bravo. "Nonetheless, I offer to all those who voted for Trump, my sincerest
apologies. Too late, I know. Most Presidential candidates should have had
reversing free trade as their first principle, but only one did."

------
choonway
The election result was real feedback from the people. I hope the tech people
don't ignore this and think about creating stuff that will help the
'forgotten'.

------
DrScump
Who is "Hilary"?

